# MIT Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/18/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Job Number:* 17600

*Functional Area:* Campus Police

*Department:* MIT Police

*School Area:* Executive Vice President

*Employment Type:* Full-Time

*Employment Category:* Non-Exempt

*Visa Sponsorship Available:* No

*Schedule:* irregular, see description section

*Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity. *

*DISPATCHER*, _MIT Police-Communications Center (MITCC)_, to handle telephone calls and texts to the MITCC. Emergency and non-Emergency telephone calls are received, triaged, and dispatched by radio or referral to outside response agencies where applicable. Will be responsible for the initial deployment of and continued communication with first responders (police and EMS) for emergencies and all calls for service; disseminating the immediate life safety message--via MIT Alert--to the MIT community; monitoring an extensive and expanding network of building security alarms, the campus-wide emergency alert notification system, access control systems, critical building system alarms, and an expanding network of video security; and other duties as assigned.

Job Requirements

_REQUIRED_: high school diploma/GED; one year of related experience; computer proficiency; knowledge of or ability to learn computer-aided dispatch and records management system, Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal, computerized alarm monitoring system, computerized access control system, and any future systems; ability to multitask, function effectively under stressful conditions, and maintain strict confidentially; excellent written and oral English communication skills; and good interpersonal skills and ability to work effectively with a wide variety of people. Must successfully pass and maintain CJIS operator certification within first thirty days of employment. The ability to operate a computer aided dispatch system while simultaneously speaking on the telephone and radio preferred, as is APCO Public Safety Telecommunications 1 and NAED Emergency Medical Certification. Understanding of the Clery Law and experience in any public safety field highly desired, i.e., fire, EMS, industrial security. A valid U.S. driver's license and CPR certification or ability to obtain (training provided) also preferred. *Job #17600-5*

This schedule may be irregular and include working weekends, holidays, and emergency closings. Must be able to work any shift as operational needs require.

6/17/19

Must pass a professionally-administered drug and alcohol exam, background investigation, and criminal records check including fingerprint supported checks of State and FBI registries.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html


----------

